# THE Perfect Cigar Drink



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Think I'm having an epiphany here ... this is it ... the gin martini!!!!!!!

Please don't think I've arrived at this conculsion without a LOT of research. 

NCs ... it brings out that earthy flavor that everyone loves.

CCs .. that sweet twang!!!!

What more do you want??????


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't like gin....this creates a problem for me.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I am a brandy and port man!!! But i do like a good gin martini!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:al Try the Glen 12year, Hen XO or the Crown Royal Reserve:dr 
Please dont drink them all at the same timeu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Moonshine and ice water is YUMMY with a cigar (just don't get the torch close to your drink or BOOM).

scottie


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cigar_joel said:


> I am a brandy and port man!!! But i do like a good gin martini!!!


Apricot brandy......mmmmm.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Not a gin drinker either. Scotch only. And believe it or not I like blends just as much as single malts.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I don't like gin....this creates a problem for me.


It creates problems for me too ... and that's a problem.

Seriously guys, there is just something about the taste combination between a gin martini and a cigar.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

I like a good gin martini, and not too dry. I am not scared of vermouth and thats the way the drink was intended to be! (I might be a minority here, or maybe a purist)

And yes it does go great with a cigar. You can either do the olive or the twist depending on the cigar.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

qwerty1500 said:


> Think I'm having an epiphany here ... this is it ... the gin martini!!!!!!!
> 
> Please don't think I've arrived at this conculsion without a LOT of research.
> 
> ...


I'll buy that. Single malt is much easier though.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

I take 'em with Johnnie walker black / Red or some Basil haydens or woodford reserve on the rocks.

They seem to complement the cigars IMHO. I had a padron robusto today with the scotch and was a happy man.:al :w :dr


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I don't like gin....this creates a problem for me.


If you would quit scratching your butt all the time, maybe Gin would taste different to you!!:r

Back at you with the Gin Martini, with a strong gin and tonic also a good choice. But has to be a good gin. Tang or Hendricks ranks as a good gin in my book.

Sorry, Tom, I know you are a Vodka guy. I used to be, but had to give it up a decade or so ago. Started giving me extreme stomach distress??!!?? Kinda one of those WTF type of deals, since I used to drink more vodka than about all other liquors combined.

Although, Qwerty, I have to say that it's had to beat Blanton's over the rocks.

Ah, hell, now I gotta go try a stick and a drink, just to make sure what I like:al


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Never did develop a taste for martinis; however I have had my share of gin and tonics!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> If you would quit scratching your butt all the time, maybe Gin would taste different to you!!:r


So all gin doesn't taste like poo? :r


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> So all gin doesn't taste like poo? :r


Now you are getting the picture!! Or course, there are some gins out there that probably give a darn good imitation of crap!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Now you are getting the picture!! Or course, there are some gins out there that probably give a darn good imitation of crap!


I gotta buy some gloves.....


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I don't like gin....this creates a problem for me.


:tpd:

u
u


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Qwerty, I have to say that it's had to beat Blanton's over the rocks.
> 
> Ah, hell, now I gotta go try a stick and a drink, just to make sure what I like:al


My latest purchase and very good with a smoke.


----------



## Joekendall04 (Aug 1, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I don't like gin....this creates a problem for me.


:tpd:

I have a problem with most things that taste like pine needles, I'll take some scotch and call it a day.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm hooked on Diplomatico :al


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Instead of saying "Gin Martini", just say "Martini". The people who are using anything other than gin should have to specify.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Gin gives me a headache. Now a Manhattan on the rocks is another story entirely. *That* goes very well with a cigar.
:al


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

burninator said:


> Instead of saying "Gin Martini", just say "Martini". The people who are using anything other than gin should have to specify.


ok, Mr. "living-in-1900-when-gin-martinis-were-actually-the-norm" Burninator


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

really enjoy a good cup of coffee with a cigar


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> ok, Mr. "living-in-1900-when-gin-martinis-were-actually-the-norm" Burninator


 :r 
:tpd: 
Any nice restaurant you go to these days has a martini list on their drink menu...about 90% of the ones listed are vodka...and you need to specify if you want gin. That's just how they roll....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

mmblz said:


> ok, Mr. "living-in-1900-when-gin-martinis-were-actually-the-norm" Burninator


You know how I do!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

burninator said:


> Instead of saying "Gin Martini", just say "Martini". The people who are using anything other than gin should have to specify.


_"A dry martini," he said. "One. In a deep champagne goblet."

"Oui, monsieur."

"Just a moment. Three measures of Gordon's, one of vodka, half a measure of Kina Lillet. Shake it very well until it's ice-cold, then add a large thin slice of lemon-peel. Got it?" _

~Ian Fleming, _Casino Royale_​
My perfect cigar drink more and more often is a nice Speyside whisky. Just leave the bottle.


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

The martini is a hell of a cigar drink. Top notch epiphany.
Actually, it also goes well with food, television, friends, the great outdoors, music, basket weaving, origami, good looking women, ugly women, poker, football, bowling, babysitting (no, not babysitting), Nascar, Grand Prix motocycle races, Sinatra, ambiant electronic music (Oval), old Barney Miller re-runs, office work (no, not office work) . . . 
Well, thats all I can think of off the top of my head. I'm sure I'm missing a couple.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not a big fan of gin either. Spanish brandy for me usually or vodka tonic.


----------



## vince321-cl (Oct 21, 2006)

The smoky, peaty flavor of Islay single malts make for an excellent match with cigars. Try Lagavulin, Bowmore (Mariner), Laphroaig or even Talisker. Simply amazing stuff!


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Oban has taken over as my favorite single malt right now.


Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Crash72 (Oct 18, 2006)

Macallan Single Highland Malt 12 Year. 18 Year if your boss is buying! 25 Year if your father-in-law is!!!


----------



## autoguy (Sep 29, 2006)

the perfect drink i have found is jack daniels single barrel, $40 a fith but worth it, i only drink it on special occasions, like new years, my birthday and a couple others


----------



## ezthefix (Dec 23, 2005)

Anyone mention Cognac? I love a good Cognac... mmm...
A good Spanish sherry is also a good choice.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

One word...Port.

Another...Cabernet.

Another.....Crown.

and one last.....Bourbon.


These would be my tops, Port is the mainstay. Depending on the cigar and mood, the others will mix in. By the time you get to the bottom of a bottle of Port (or a half bottle  ), and finish your cigar, all is right with the world.


----------

